

Ask YC: Best way to get an internship in SV, for internationals - pjharrin

Hello YC/HN:<p>I'm trying to find an internship with a startup (one I believe in)/tech company in SV but I need sponsorship since I'm from Canada. I got an employee to refer me to Apple, but I would like some contingency plans. Any suggestions other then just firing off resumes to startups (which I've done).<p>Notes: I'm a business person not a lovable code monkey
======
woodsier
Aussie here, looking to move to Cali at the end of 2009. Is there any
particular events or avenues/agencies which assist internationals in finding
jobs, especially in our sectors?

Any advice or tips?

~~~
timcederman
You could try contacting Advance (www.advance.org).

I did it the hard way and just came on over. It's not bad as it allows you to
network directly with people.

Contacting companies directly helps. Are you at uni, or at work? If at uni,
usually there will be career fairs and the like which attract international
companies. Google, Sun and IBM definitely came by looking for people
specifically for their SV offices.

~~~
woodsier
I'm a full-time Uni student but work as a Digital Media Coordinator for
certain digital television channels. Are these fairs in Aus, or Cali?

~~~
timcederman
In Australia, at most major universities. I went to University of Queensland
and had plenty of opportunities.

------
siong1987
How about a code monkey? Sorry for hijacking your thread.

~~~
Mythrl
This may be helpful if you have a degree:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TN_status>

~~~
ojbyrne
As the article alludes to, it's tricky to find a category of "professional"
that you can fit into. I just can't see them allowing an intern in anything to
be classified as a "professional." (Former TN holder here).

------
rms
Email startups you like and ask?

